# I can do it



## proace (Jan 13, 2011)

It neat to find this section in the forums after just joining.

I destroyed my right (dominate) hand in a work accident. Lucky after 3 weeks in the hospital and 7 surgeries the doctors were able to save my pinky, ring, and middle finger. Most of my index finger was was unrepairable and was sacrificed to rebuild my thumb. 
This happened the first week of Dec 2010. So now I have to learn everything left handed and it may be a few months before I can reabilitate my right hand.

But the main thing is I am maintaining a positive attitude and hope this forum motivates to get out and work in the shop regardless.

My missing finger reminds me of a story I read somewhere, so I appoligize in advance to the author for not being able to give credit and for paraphrasing the story.

There was a man who interviewed for a machinist job. The interviewer said "let me see your hands" the man showed the interviewer his hands. The interviewer said "you have all your fingers","you got the job"


----------



## Ken I (Jan 13, 2011)

A fitter working for me lost all 4 fingers and part of his thumb in an accident over 25 years ago.

If it ever slowed him down or affected his work in any way, I can't say that I noticed.

His upbeat "can do" attitude and sense of humour has served him well all these years since.

Inspiring.

Regards,
      Ken


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 13, 2011)

proace,
Attitude and the desire to do something is the key.

We have many members on HMEM who have limitations of some kind. Most of them don't post in this section and I think it is because they don't consider them selves as having a disability. Only inconvenienced. 

Gail in NM


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 13, 2011)

You will find that there are a lot of mods you can do to your machinery and tooling that will help you get around the problems you will encounter. Some home made, others purchased off the shelf.

It will take time, but I am sure you will get there.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 15, 2011)

Attitude, Attitude, and Attitude!

All you need to do is remember these 3 simple words, and you Can do it!

That's how I'm getting through a new way of life, and it is working.

Matt "1hand"


----------



## MachineTom (Jan 16, 2011)

I was never much of a dancer, but this dance I would not pass up. 








as Winston Churchill said, "Never, Never, Never, Give Up"


----------



## rake60 (Jan 18, 2011)

proace

Good to have you find us!

I can remember the days when an old machinist who had all 10 fingers was subject to
questions about his experience. I've seen many of those old buzzards run machines 
with fewer digits than they were born with do things that I was never capable of.

MachineTom, I think you are one hell of an impressive dancer! Thm:

Rick


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 18, 2011)

wEc1 You've made a good start by talking about it. I wish you well and look forward to seeing some of your work! 

Vic.


----------



## altaka (Mar 29, 2011)

Great Thread!!

So little time and so much to do.
After 5 hip surgeries, nerve damage and arthritis keeping me slowed down, I wanted to prove to myself I could still fly control line planes. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ZcwO-XwMc[/ame]

Hope you guys can get me started on a small engine like a sterling. I have a mill and lathe that need to be used a lot more.

Al Takatsch


----------



## steamer (Mar 29, 2011)

That's AWESOME!...I'd a turned that sucker into toothpicks in about a second.... :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

A karma from me!

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Apr 2, 2011)

Very Impressive Al! :bow:

I have 3 line control air planes in my basement, (or what is left of them).

I was able to make all three of the go around flat.
Two of them met their final fate in grass, and one found the side of the
town's maintenance garage.

I did manage to pull of a few maneuvers as complicated as yours, but never 
on purpose...  :wall:

Great video!

Rick


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 2, 2011)

Al, I've seen a lot of CL flying and that's just great! Heh, lucky to have all yer fingers starting that engine like that!



And here ATTITUDE = ALTITUDE!


----------



## altaka (Apr 3, 2011)

The noise, the vibration and pull on the handle, always a split second from the ground and knowing you can't shut it off makes this hobby very exciting.

I flew Radio Control for 25 years but its just not the same.


----------



## dy (Apr 11, 2011)

After reading your post, I whispered 'Ow!' I then thought about what happened to me...
Granted, over thirty years ago; different hand; but two surgeries needed... Most of the fingers are still there, but the index finger is just for looks, the ring finger is short a joint, and I have nerve damage.
I also touch-type as well as I ever have - and I was born clumsy, partly deaf (only one ear) - and autistic.

I'd second what others have said. Don't let it stop you.

dy


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool thread , I think us beat up machinist can get by with what we have. Im going blind and deaf but am not giving up.

2+ years ago my pit bulls got into a fight over who got to eat the power meter guy, my girlfriend got a black eye and a few bites and my right hand was torn up trying to get their jaws pried off each other. I found its tough to wipe yer butt with a left hand when you are right handed. :big: Thank goodness we have a wireless power meter now, we are too old to be busting up pit bull fights.


----------



## Mosey (Aug 15, 2011)

Django Reinhardt, said to be the greatest guitar player ever, had about 3 fingers left on his hand during his career(the one he played with) after a bad fire accident. Keep plucking!


----------

